# My Tanks



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Here are a couple of my tanks:

Tropical Tank


Bala Shark Tank


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW!! Your tanks look awesome!! I wish I had money and room for tanks like that, lol. Is that a golden mystery snail or something like that in the balas tank? That thing is huge!!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks! That's an apple snail, I think it might be the same as a gold mystery snail but Im not positive. I have 5 apple snails like that but the others are just babies. I've had him for a pretty long time. He eat's a full slice of cucumber, lettuce, everything. I really love snails. I don't know why. My goal is to get that snail HUGE. I've seen one at Pet Smart that someone brought in that was massive. 

Trust me I don't have the money for it, LOL. I’m always broke. Soon I’m going to have no room for me. I’m planning a 150 gallon - 200 gallon for my balas soon (when they get a bit bigger) and that is ALL that will fit. I have to stop after that because I really am running out of room, LOL

Here are a couple more pics of the snail for you. Of course the balas were begging for food and of courst mama gave them some food, LOL.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those tanks look great! Love the balas!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

wow! looks great! i was wondering though...in the tropical community tank, what is that fish at the bottom-right? it loosk like a tiny irridescent shark...


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> wow! looks great! i was wondering though...in the tropical community tank, what is that fish at the bottom-right? it loosk like a tiny irridescent shark...


Yes, that's an ID shark. It's not mine, it's my cousins. He went away on vacation for a month so Im "fishy sitting." These sharks are not good to have at all. What happened was my cousin told me he hit his head so hard on the glass that he is literally retarded now. Im not using the word retarded in a cruel way, but he truly is. I feel bad for him. My cousin has a 200 gallon tank that he keeps him in. Im watching him here because my cousin lives 4 hours away from me.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Why arent ID's good to have?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

They get pretty big :-D Nice tanks!! I love the setups!! And your snail


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Iridescent Sharks are harmless, schooling fish that prefers to be kept in groups of 5 or more. Adults reach up to 130 cm (4 ft) in length and can weigh up to a maximum of 44.0 kg (97 lbs). 

Iridescent sharks get frightened easily and play dead. They also have bad eyesight so they may swim into the glass of a tank and hurt themselves.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

tell your cousin to ditch the ID, get something solitary and cool for his 200 like a clown knife (i love clown knifes)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow! I like your snail a lot! I think I might get one now! Do they clean off algea? How big is that one anyways? 



Doodles said:


> Yes, that's an ID shark. It's not mine, it's my cousins. He went away on vacation for a month so Im "fishy sitting." These sharks are not good to have at all. What happened was my cousin told me he hit his head so hard on the glass that he is literally retarded now. Im not using the word retarded in a cruel way, but he truly is. I feel bad for him. My cousin has a 200 gallon tank that he keeps him in. Im watching him here because my cousin lives 4 hours away from me.


I just re-read your post now and I understand it better. I read it a few times earlier today and thought you were saying your cousin hit his head on the glass and is retarded now. I was wondering first how your cousin hit his head on the tank and second how he knew that he was retarded and third why he told you that he was retarded. I just couldn't imagine someone saying "Dang, cousin, I hit my head soo hard on my tank today that I am retarded now." LOL

err...at least I think that is what you are saying. Am I right?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Those ID sharks get massive. I’m not sure if they will keep growing in the aquarium or stop at some point. My cousins ID I find is really nervous. My dad was over looking at the fish and thought it was blind. He bashes and crashes into everything and I try to calm him down but there really isn't much I can do. I took some of the sharp decorations out so he wouldn’t hurt himself. I just feel so bad when he freaks out like that. He hit's the tank so hard sometimes he knocks himself out.

I told my cousin to get rid of it, there is so much fish and things he could do to that tank. I told him to get a Dovii! He said he would get rid of the shark but he would feel really bad taking it back. I understand that though. I could never take a fish back without feeling upset about it. He want's me too keep it but I don't know, I think a 75 gallon is too small for the ID shark. That shark has not grown one bit since he got it. I’m not sure why. 

The snails will clean off algae but not very good at all. They do clean the substrate really good though. If you get a snail feed him some cucumbers and lettuce and he will grow REALLY fash. I leave it in over night and he eats it all. The snail is about the size of a guys fist! A lot bigger then a gold ball. Maybe a hocky club.



> just re-read your post now and I understand it better. I read it a few times earlier today and thought you were saying your cousin hit his head on the glass and is retarded now. I was wondering first how your cousin hit his head on the tank and second how he knew that he was retarded and third why he told you that he was retarded. I just couldn't imagine someone saying "Dang, cousin, I hit my head soo hard on my tank today that I am retarded now." LOL


LOL That's funny! My cousin acts retarded though.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Ditch the ID. Thats pretty bouge.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I love how the tanks are set up next to each other, they look like they are the same size


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Is that a dead fish on top of one of your flower pots in the balashark tank?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

As far as I can tell that is a golden algea eater. So no it isn't dead.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I was going to get a different color stand, black but I decided to stick with the same stand. Now I’m glad I did because it might have not looked as good.


> Is that a dead fish on top of one of your flower pots in the balashark tank?


LOL Not it's not dead. It's a Chinese algae eater. I think the same thing as Lyndia said. The algeas eater with the sharks. It truly want's to be s a shark. Algae eater aren't really supposed to swim a lot but they both school with the balas.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I HATE YOU! YOU'RE TANKS ARE JUST TOO PERFECT! LUCKY!  ... but they are perfect! Wow... I love the fish and decorations you've chosen... very wise. I only hope my tank will be as good as them, ever thought of some live plants? (i don't know whether yours are or not.... lol)


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats a really cool set up you have.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


> I HATE YOU! YOU'RE TANKS ARE JUST TOO PERFECT! LUCKY! ... but they are perfect! Wow... I love the fish and decorations you've chosen... very wise. I only hope my tank will be as good as them, ever thought of some live plants? (i don't know whether yours are or not.... lol)


LOL  It's not that perfect but thank you!
I do work hard at it though so I guess it shows. They aren't live plants. Fake as can be! Im am absolutly horrible at keeping flowers or plants. I've tried a couple of times but they die and make a mess.
My parents have this joke that if a guy gives me flowers the relationship won't last because I CAN NOT keep flowers no matter how hard I try, LOL.
I guess I could do some research on keeping live plants in my tanks. I really would like too keep them.


----------

